# Empezando con MPLAB C18



## jeremylf (Mar 17, 2007)

Ola a todos/as, soy nuevo aqui y no tanto con este tema. 

Haber, lo q pasa esq recien me estoy integrando en el mundo d los microcontroladores pero no de la programacion. De un cierto modo manejo funciones habituales del C como son while, switch, case, for... y entiendo com funcionan, entre otras. Pero lo q nose es como empezar con este Compilador y con sus funciones/librerias q ni idea para q funcionan las mas usadas, siquiera. Si hay alguien q me hace un buen y bien explicado ejemplo sobre como prender un Led siquiera estaria muy agradecido. Se q ya existe un ejemplo q viene con el programa pero no lo explican bien y esta en ingles. Por eso quisiera saber si alguien me puede echar una mano para poder entender este programa desde 0. 

Se q es mucho pedir pero esto va a los q pueden darse un tiempito para ayudarme, a los q no igualmente gracias q quiza respondan preguntas mas sencillas en un futuro. Y a los q si... pues espero ancioso sus explicaciones/tutorioles   

Desde ya, gracias a todos. 
Muy buen foro.


salu2 8)  8)


----------



## lmcintioli (Mar 29, 2007)

mira si buscas por goglee podes encontrar manuales en castellano para el pic y el mplab, sino dame unos dias y te lo subo.


----------

